# Special Sale For GTAA members this week at PJ's Square One



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, It's sunday so that means the sale begins. So here is the deal and any other rules that will apply. Let me know if you have any other questions.

Buy one livestock item (plants included) and get the second one (of the same type) free. This only works with regular priced items and items under $10. For any sale item or item over $10 you will get %20 off. This is only valid on the days I'm working. Here is my schedule.

Sunday, all day
Monday 12:00pm to 9pm
Tuesday 10am to 6pm
Wednesday 12pm to 9pm
Thursday 12pm to 9pm

Any questions just let me know.

Brent.


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Brent,
You still got the ornate licorice gouramies in stock?
Gary


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Guess ill be seeing you tomorrow bud


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

killieman said:


> Hey Brent,
> You still got the ornate licorice gouramies in stock?
> Gary


All sold out, sorry.

Brent


----------

